# Roleplay Ideas



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 26, 2016)

I need a roleplay idea, and then I am going to roleplay it on this thread with friends.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 26, 2016)

Sign me up, fella~


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 26, 2016)

Alright :3


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 26, 2016)

So, you got any idea ?


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm still trying to get people to vote, because it would be nice to have a lot of friends here.


----------



## lyar (Apr 26, 2016)

MuddyTheCat said:


> I'm still trying to get people to vote, because it would be nice to have a lot of friends here.


The voting was closed so yeah we can't vote.


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 26, 2016)

I meant to put days, oml.


----------



## lyar (Apr 26, 2016)

I dunno if you can change the title but if you can you should say the poll is open/fixed


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 26, 2016)

Okay


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 27, 2016)

MuddyTheCat said:


> I'm still trying to get people to vote, because it would be nice to have a lot of friends here.


Same, I'm feeling lonely (sad piano)


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 27, 2016)

Hey, I'll pop in on this.  I've been craving a modern RP.


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Apr 27, 2016)

I will cast my vote ^^


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 27, 2016)

voted and also could join in


----------



## Deer_Love (Apr 27, 2016)

Dangit I love doing smol child rps and I thought itd be fun to rp David as a child *rolls* But a modern au would be cool too--


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 27, 2016)

hmmm, well furies in the real world doesn't exactly mean they can't have magic..... I'm in!


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 27, 2016)

I'll join on anything to be honest. I prefer SFW though.
Just saying.



(coughcoughtotallywasn'ttheonlyonevotingforhorrorcoughh)


----------



## Deer_Love (Apr 27, 2016)

SFW is prefered for me as well lol :b

(IwouldvebutImnogoodatthose)


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 27, 2016)

well as long as it isn't modern life RP, too boring
P. S yea I think I'll go with SFW too.


----------



## Deer_Love (Apr 27, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> well as long as it isn't modern life RP, too boring
> P. S yea I think I'll go with SFW too.


EX A C TLY


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 27, 2016)

So what's the difference between "modern life" and "real world" in this case ? I'm kinda confused here


----------



## lyar (Apr 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> So what's the difference between "modern life" and "real world" in this case ? I'm kinda confused here


Same I just flipped a coin


----------



## Deer_Love (Apr 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> So what's the difference between "modern life" and "real world" in this case ? I'm kinda confused here


I assumed modern life would be more where everyone would be furries in the world, where real life is like furries but in a world were there's humans. I could be wrong though :b


----------



## Yukkie (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm kinda new... But I've been rping for years~ I'd love to join in (￣▽￣)~~!


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 27, 2016)

Holy crap the comment section exploded.


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 27, 2016)

MuddyTheCat said:


> Holy crap the comment section exploded.


you expected to have far less comments?


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 27, 2016)

Lekamo said:


> you expected to have far less comments?


Mhm.


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 27, 2016)

Okay everyone were doing modern life rp, and thanks for participating in the vote guys.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 27, 2016)

MuddyTheCat said:


> Okay everyone were doing modern life rp, and thanks for participating in the vote guys.


A'ight, bring it, pretty girl~


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 27, 2016)

I guess I will start off:


Muddy walked outside, staring into the distance. She then got into her car, driving to town. Muddy slammed the brakes, almost hitting a another car. "Phew." She wiped her brow. Muddy rested her tail on her lap, not wanting it to distract her. "Where the heck is the park again?" She questioned herself, taking a left.


----------



## Deer_Love (Apr 27, 2016)

Im at school rn Ill probably reply after 3 or something qvq


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 27, 2016)

Deer_Love said:


> Im at school rn Ill probably reply after 3 or something qvq


Mkay, fine by me.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 27, 2016)

MuddyTheCat said:


> I guess I will start off:
> 
> 
> Muddy walked outside, staring into the distance. She then got into her car, driving to town. Muddy slammed the brakes, almost hitting a another car. "Phew." She wiped her brow. Muddy rested her tail on her lap, not wanting it to distract her. "Where the heck is the park again?" She questioned herself, taking a left.


(Jin is at a cafe when he sees what just happened. He takes a slip of his glass of milk and follows his eyes on Muddy's path as he nods in approval and smirks in amusement.)

JIN - Someone's late for school today...


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 27, 2016)

Muddy parked her car, and locked it. She sighed, leaning again'st the side of her car. "I could of died..." She breathed. Muddy walked to school, heaving her backpack over her shoulders.


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 27, 2016)

Lekamo is leaning against the school gates texting on his phone while waiting for school to start and sees Muddy walking to school.


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 27, 2016)

Muddy glanced at Lekamo in confusion, then ran into the school. She then put everything she needed to into her locker, and ran to geometry with her textbooks.


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 27, 2016)

Lekamo puts his phone into his pocket and heads to school and headed to maths classroom. after he sorted things in his locker room.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 27, 2016)

(Jin is now at the hallway, checking his locker, which keeps a few photographs of him with two silver-fur Wolf girls, a purple-fur Kangaroo-like girl, and a blue-fur Kangaroo-like guy. After a glance at the photos, Jin then sets his eyes on the timetable.)

JIN - Philosophy, English, Karate... ugh, to hell with these all.

(He puts his backpack, which is completely empty, into the locker and closes it. Now all "unarmed", he heads to the gym for a bit of workout.)


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 27, 2016)

Muddy plopped down at her desk, sighing heavily.


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 27, 2016)

Lekamo studies his maths and remembers that he missed one homework to do. sighs.


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 27, 2016)

Muddy finished class, and lazily walked outside in the hall. "I need to buy food before I get home, but I don't have enough money." She complained, looking at the papers hung up on the hallway walls. "Cute competition, cooking competition," She paused, puzzled at one of the papers, "Who thought it would be a good idea to put speed dating up on this wall?" Muddy narrowed her sight, then walked off, shrugging.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 27, 2016)

(While on his way looking around to find the way to the gym, Jin bumps into Muddy and accidentally knocks her down with just his terribly obese belly alone. He quickly kneels down and brings his hand to her.)

JIN - Sorry, my bad ! You OK ?


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 27, 2016)

Lekamo finishes his class and walks in the hallway while reading messages on his phone again and sees Jin to bump into Muddy. He stops next to them and looks at them.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 27, 2016)

JIN - (notices that Lekamo is looking at him and Muddy) What're you lookin' at ?


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 27, 2016)

Lek: nothing special. just happened to see you two bumping into each other and stopped to see if you both are ok.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 27, 2016)

JIN - Me, yes, but this girl, no.


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 27, 2016)

Im back, sorry)


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 27, 2016)

Muddy rubs her forehead, "..."


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 27, 2016)

kneels down to look at Muddy

Lek: are you okay miss?

(was waiting for you to come back)


----------



## Deer_Love (Apr 27, 2016)

A small deer boy with fangs pertruding from the side of his lips started to run past the group, stopping with a scrape of his hooves against the ground before backing up to scan the scene. "Is everything ok here?" He asked, his ears twitching and moving against his green mowhawk as if looking for any danger. Probably a natural instinct.


----------



## Deer_Love (Apr 27, 2016)

(ps hes smol but older than he appears because cute xD)


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 27, 2016)

"I'm fine..." Muddy sighed, "Thanks, though." (Awe kyoot)


----------



## Deer_Love (Apr 27, 2016)

"Of course!" David said, holding out a hoove. "Just wanted to see if you're ok~"


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 27, 2016)

Lekamo helps Muddy to gather her things up and sees David. "Hello there"


----------



## Deer_Love (Apr 27, 2016)

"Hello~" David replies, smiling and beginning to help as well. Though he was focused on the job at hand, his ears continued to scan while his eyes looked for any book or paper that Muddy may have dropped.


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 27, 2016)

Muddy got to her hindpaws, and walked away shyly.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 27, 2016)

Jin follows his eyes on Muddy, feeling slightly awkward for causing the accident, before glancing at David and Lek both.

JIN - Hey, can I ask where the gym is ? I've been wandering around for 10 minutes but I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Deer_Love (Apr 27, 2016)

"The gym?" David scratched the side of his face. "It's just down there." He pointed his hoof down the hallway, it being not too far from where they were standing. Looking back over at Muddy, the boy quickly trotted over to them and walked next to them silently for a moment. "...hi!" He squeaked.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 27, 2016)

JIN - Hi to you too, and... thanks.

(As Jin leaves the scene to go to the gym, the impression Lek and David get is his rather difficult-to-listen Vietnamese accent and low, deep voice.)


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 27, 2016)

(quick questions is magic allowed? and are we RP'ing as anthros?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 27, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> (quick questions is magic allowed? and are we RP'ing as anthros?)


(It's modern, as in, the present days, so I don't think there's magic ; also, yes, we're anthros in this)


----------



## Yukkie (Apr 27, 2016)

Alex was walking through the halls, looking for something interesting. He then saw David and Muddy, before running up in front of them, and taking a picture of the two.

((Ahhhhh sorry for being so late, I've been sleeping ;; ))


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (It's modern, as in, the present days, so I don't think there's magic ; also, yes, we're anthros in this)


aww, damn.


----------



## Deer_Love (Apr 27, 2016)

Blinking at the sudden shutter of the camera, David adjusts his hoodie and tilts his head, looking quite startled, like a..well..a deer in the flash of a camera. "W-Why hello!"


----------



## Yukkie (Apr 27, 2016)

Alex lets his camera go, letting it hang from his neck. "Hi... Uhrm... Sorry, did I scare you?" He said, somewhat poker faced.


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 28, 2016)

Lekamo also sees the camera flash and looks at Alex "oh hi there" He gets up after helping muddy to pick up her stuff.


----------



## Yukkie (Apr 28, 2016)

Alex waves a little and takes a quick picture of Lekamo. 
"Hello, my name is Alex. Pleasure to meecha."


----------



## that_redneck_guy (Apr 28, 2016)

(are you still accepting people? Vote has been cast)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2016)

(Jin returns to the hallway just minutes after he left, and meets up with the group.)

JIN - (to David) Well, the class is canceled... great... (sees Alex and notices his hobby of taking pictures of everyone there) a photographer, eh ?




that_redneck_guy said:


> (are you still accepting people? Vote has been cast)


(I'm pretty sure anyone can still join)


----------



## Yukkie (Apr 28, 2016)

Alex turned around and quickly took a picture of Jin, and nodding slowly. "Your name is...?" 



that_redneck_guy said:


> (are you still accepting people? Vote has been cast)



I dunno, but I'd love for you to join! ^o^~))


----------



## that_redneck_guy (Apr 28, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Alex turned around and quickly took a picture of Jin, and nodding slowly. "Your name is...?"
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno, but I'd love for you to join! ^o^~))


(As soon as I get the green light from the op then~)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Alex turned around and quickly took a picture of Jin, and nodding slowly. "Your name is...?"



JIN - Name's Jin Lust-Sin ; not to be rude, but... I hope you'd delete the pic of me that you just took, please. I'm not very comfortable with people taking pictures of me before I agree.


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 28, 2016)

Lekamo walks next to Alex and says "my name is lekamo but you can call me lek if you want to"


----------



## Yukkie (Apr 28, 2016)

He nodded, and messed with his camera a bit, quickly deleting the picture. "Sorry. I didn't mean to be rude." 

Alex looked towards Lek, and gave him a thumbs up. "Lek it is. Glad to meet you both." He said, his facial expression remaining mostly apathetic.


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 28, 2016)

Lekamo says"you like photographing? Can I see the pic you took from me?" As he is a bit uncertain how he looks on the pic Alex recently took from him


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2016)

JIN - ... You know what, lemme see what ya got, too. I'm kinda curious.


----------



## Yukkie (Apr 28, 2016)

"Oh, uh, sure." He says, before permanently deleting the picture. He pulls up the picture of Lek first, which is of the other helping Muddy pick up her stuff. 

"I have a bad memory. So I take pictures of things, and others to remember them." Next, he pulls up the picture of Jin, smiling a little. "Plus, it's fun."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2016)

JIN - (looks at the pic of himself) Goodness me, I look awful !... Unforgettably awful ! (laughs)


----------



## Yukkie (Apr 28, 2016)

"Everyone is their own kind of beautiful." He said, as he grins a little. "You look just fine in my eyes."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2016)

JIN - (chuckles) Thanks, but... I can't help but finding myself looking rather silly in this pic. It's like I was completely stoned just seconds ago (laughs a bit louder)


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 28, 2016)

Lekamo (chuckles) as he sees himself on the pic. "I look funny in that pose"

(sry a bit slow to reply here cause work)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2016)

(Jin is about to say something when the school bell rings.)

JIN - Recess ? Or it's time for the next class ?... Meh, who cares, I ain't comin' for classes, I'm off to the cafeteria ; who's with me ?


----------



## Yukkie (Apr 28, 2016)

Alex softly tries to stifle a laugh, and grinned like a dork. "I guess I'm not that good at surprise shots? Maybe I should... Ask?" He furrowed his brow in thought for a moment, before jumping a little after hearing the bell. "Ah, I think it's time to...
((start class/leave the school, whichever you guys want???))"

It's alright!))


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2016)

JIN - (finishes his sentence) Either to the gym, in case you guys interested in kendo like me-- Japanese swordsmanship-training with wooden Katanas, if you ask-- or get our @$$ outta here.


----------



## Yukkie (Apr 28, 2016)

Alex looks down at himself and pouts. "I'd like to, but I'm very.... Frail. I'd love to take pictures though." He finished, nodding.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2016)

JIN - You can take pics of me messing up the punchbags in the training room at the gym ! (laughs) Just kidding, I'm all cool ; it's just that I heard about some sort of kendo tournament coming soon, and I was really hoping that I could join.


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 28, 2016)

Lekamo hears the school bell ringing and says "well I can accompany you since I have jump hour (no classes for the next hour) "


----------



## Yukkie (Apr 28, 2016)

"Let's all go. And a kendo tournament? That sounds cool. And a nice opportunity to take some nice pictures for the paper..." He mutters the rest of his sentence, before shaking his head. "Anyways, let's get going?"


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 28, 2016)

Lekamo says "sure. At least I can watch and cheer you up"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2016)

JIN - To the gym then, boys. I'm feeling restless. If I can't break at least a punchbag into pieces before school ends, I'd be pretty disappointed of myself, though.

(As soon as the three get to the gym, then to a dojo within the building, the first thing they notice is that the walls are covered with posters of the tournament. After a few minutes looking around, Jin proceeds to grab two wooden Katanas on a shelf, and positions himself in front of a punchbag, with a Katana held backward in his left hand, behind him, with the blade just above his tail, and the other in his right hand, over his shoulders, behind the back of his head.)

JIN - Let's f@#$ sh** up.


----------



## Yukkie (Apr 28, 2016)

Alex quickly readies his camera, excited to take some nice pictures, grinning like a dork. Of course, he already took a few pictures of Jin's readied position, because, yknow, it's cool.


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 28, 2016)

Lekamo watches and looks carefully JIN movements "I think you can bust that punching bag easily"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2016)

JIN - All this time playing hack-and-slash RPG and fighting games, now finally put into good use !

(Jin's attacks, in addition to the blades of the two Katanas, also make use of the hilts and of his elbows and shoulders to widen the variety. One thing Alex and Lek notice, however, is that he hardly uses his leg or tail at all, but his attacks seem rather "wild" in terms of force and direction. At the end of his "performance", Jin does a double-bladed stab to his side, straight through the punchbag.)

JIN - And here's the PUNCH-line !

(He quickly pulls the Katana out and kicks the bag up straight, then turns around and time his final attack : as the bag falls down, he quickly change to hold the Katanas in the backward position and does a heavy thrust upward, impaling the bag from below. All the sands inside start pouring out.)

JIN - Whew ! Been wanting to do that for... forever.


----------



## Yukkie (Apr 28, 2016)

Alex stood there, grinning while sticking his tongue out, looking through his cameras photos. "Score."

By the by, what are your characters orientation??)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2016)

JIN - Hope I didn't look too awful in the pics, hehe...

(All of my characters are Vietnamese ; Jin is extremely fascinated in swordsmanship in general, and kendo is his most favorite sport. Also, Jin is extremely obese/overweight due to his eating disorder, in case you think he's a slim/normal-looking dude.)


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 28, 2016)

Lekamo claps his hands "well  at least you're far better than me in kendo I can say that for sure"

(normal looking 5'7"tall dog. Looks similar to husky but is not a husky based char. Orientation is straight if you wonder)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2016)

(Oh, that's what "orientation" goes for ? I think I misunderstood. Well, all my characters are straight then. As for Jin : 170cm and 294kg.)

JIN - (panting) Thanks... well, not that much, I'm just really into this sport in particular.


----------



## Yukkie (Apr 28, 2016)

"No, you looked great! Okay, okay, let's see if I can do this..." Alex picks up a wooden sword, and attempts to swing it, but miserably fails, smacking himself in the face. 

"...Shutup."

Okay, thanks. ^_^~ My character is a Caracal. My profile pic is what he looks like, but he's actually Agender... It's just easier for me to refer to him as a male, because he is physically a male. He's pan, btw~~))


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2016)

JIN - Here, lemme show you (picks up the other sword and readies his position in a Samurai-like pose, with the blade pointing forward and up) stand like this... now, watch my hands... (slowly brings the sword to his left side (his right hand holds in the normal position, but his left hand is backward and outside of his right), with the blade now pointing towards behind him, and slowly draws it from left to right, to show the direction of the attack) a'ight, now try it. Just do it slowly, no need to rush.


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 28, 2016)

Lekamo tries hold his laughter from Alex hitting himself on the face "sry it looked funny when you did that" He then keeps watching as JIM teaches Alex a proper way to handle and swing the wooden sword

Edit:
(you can see my character reff from my FA page and don't worry all my commissioned arts are SFW)


----------



## Yukkie (Apr 28, 2016)

Alex hesitantly copies Jin's movements, extremely cautiously. "Uhm... Okay..." He keeps his eye on the sword, as if he's afraid it will attack him.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Alex hesitantly copies Jin's movements, extremely cautiously. "Uhm... Okay..." He keeps his eye on the sword, as if he's afraid it will attack him.



JIN - (watches Alex) Just relax ; trying to think about it means you're afraid of making mistakes, which, in turn, holds you back against it. Trust me, "no pain, no gain". Just ease up, and do it naturally.

(Also, in case you guys wanna see Jin in full view...)
www.furaffinity.net: Jin Lust-Sin : Ruler of Nature by default by Jin-Lust-4-Sin


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 28, 2016)

Lekamo watches them and cheers Alex "you can do it Alex! There is nothing to be afraid about it" As he sits down and stretches while watching JIN and Alex


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 28, 2016)

(I hope I'm not wrecking too much by joining In here... I'll just come in as my fennec fursona)

Luku opened the door to the gym quickly and quietly, shutting it behind him. He had switched his usual denim for tightet shorts and had switched t shirts. He had a smallish black case hanging around his neck, swinging back and forth. He eyed the kendo practice, then moved past them, bouncing onto the treadmill, lulling ear buds from the case as he raised the speed to a light jog.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2016)

JIN - (continues to watch Alex's movement) There you go, at'ta boy. Keep it up. C'mon, raise the bar and try a bit faster, if you can... (back to Lek) Hey, wanna join ?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> (I hope I'm not wrecking too much by joining In here... I'll just come in as my fennec fursona)
> 
> Luku opened the door to the gym quickly and quietly, shutting it behind him. He had switched his usual denim for tightet shorts and had switched t shirts. He had a smallish black case hanging around his neck, swinging back and forth. He eyed the kendo practice, then moved past them, bouncing onto the treadmill, lulling ear buds from the case as he raised the speed to a light jog.



(We're all cool, just play along~)


----------



## Yukkie (Apr 28, 2016)

Alex awkwardly blushes from the attention, before relaxing, and successfully swinging the faux sword. "...I did it!" He exclaimed, grinning, with stars in his eyes.

It's okay, just jump right in! And Alex is very smol and simple. They are only 5'4. ))


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 28, 2016)

Lekamo nods at JIN "sure" he stands up


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 28, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (We're all cool, just play along~)





Yukkie said:


> It's okay, just jump right in!


//Ok then I'll try but I got a prep exam pretty soon so I'll be gone for about an hour... I'm not happy we weren't informed about it...

Luku put his earbuds in, tucking hus ears down to avoid letting them fall out. Guitar riffs started in his ears and he raised the speed to more than double staring straight ahead as he ran in place


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2016)

> Alex awkwardly blushes from the attention, before relaxing, and successfully swinging the faux sword. "...I did it!" He exclaimed, grinning, with stars in his eyes.


JIN - See ? I knew you could do it.



Lekamo said:


> Lekamo nods at JIN "sure" he stands up


JIN - That's the spirit. Get yourself something, and follow my lead.

(From the current position after the move, Jin raises the sword up high and points it upward, this time his left hand changes to the normal holding position. He then slowly draws it down to his lower left in a diagonal direction.)

JIN - A'ight, let's give it a try.



Luku_Zuku said:


> //Ok then I'll try but I got a prep exam pretty soon so I'll be gone for about an hour... I'm not happy we weren't informed about it...


(I swear, I hate it when teachers do that.)


----------



## Yukkie (Apr 28, 2016)

Alex huffs, and flops to the floor, sighing. "This... Isn't for me..." He said, slightly panting. "Why don't you two go at it? It should be fun."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Alex huffs, and flops to the floor, sighing. "This... Isn't for me..." He said, slightly panting. "Why don't you to go at it? It should be fun."


JIN - Aye, you were doing so well, why stop there ?


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 28, 2016)

Lekamo picks up the wooden sword and assumes the position he earlier saw Alex and Jin doing "like this? " and waits for further instructions from JIN


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2016)

Lekamo said:


> Lekamo picks up the wooden sword and assumes the position he earlier saw Alex and Jin doing "like this? " and waits for further instructions from JIN


JIN - Yeah, that's the one. Now do as I showed earlier, at the speed you're comfortable with. No need to be too slow or too fast.


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 28, 2016)

Lekamo starts his first swing slowly to get the feeling from the wooden sword. Then swings again a bit faster then looks at JIN "is my form ok?" Swings third time but loses his balance a bit in the end


----------



## Yukkie (Apr 28, 2016)

"Jumping and climbing are more in my forte." He sits up and yawns. "I'm more flight, than fight in situations... Ehe... Anyways, you're doing great man." Alex said, giving Lek a lopsided grin, and a thumbs up.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 28, 2016)

(Taking a "toilet break" from the exam)

Luku increased the speed more, tucking his entire body down as he moved into a sprint, the pads of his feet only lightly brushing the rubber of the treadmill


----------



## Yukkie (Apr 28, 2016)

((Lol. Toilet break. Imma just... Pull you into our little group real quick~~~))

Alex spotted Luku, and quickly took a picture of them, sticking out his tongue a little. It was a bad habit.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 28, 2016)

Luku stumbled over a little at the sudden flash, quickly reassuring himself, he threw himself to the side off of the treadmill, attempting to avoid the rubber. He got to his feet, hitting the "Stop" button shakily.


----------



## Yukkie (Apr 28, 2016)

Alex just tilted his head to the side a little. "...You okay?"


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 28, 2016)

Lekamo swings the wooden kendo sword few more times before stopping and puts it away. "huff I think that's enough for me before I get too sweaty from doing that" he then looks at Akex and see him taking pictures again


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 28, 2016)

Luku turned quickly, checking his arms and legs.
"Yeah," He said, only half-paying attention. "Just a few scraped and bruises here and there." He evaluated. He pointed to the camera. "I wasn't really paying attention..." He said.

//I dunno, but it's kinda obvious... I'm outta the exam and back in the art room drawing


----------



## Yukkie (Apr 28, 2016)

"Oh, I just... Forgot. Um... Can I take a picture of you?" He awkwardly asks. Even though it's a little too late.

Yep, I could tell. (￣▽￣)~))


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 28, 2016)

Luku smiled slightly. "Go right ahead," He said, stepping back onto the treadmill again. "Just gimme a little more warning next time," He warned.


----------



## Yukkie (Apr 28, 2016)

Alex nodded and sat on the floor, next to Luku, watching the other closely. "Habit." He puffed his cheeks and furrowed his brow. "Why are you running on that thing?"


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 28, 2016)

Luku turned the treadmill on. "I do it daily. I gotta be fast at times, so I use the treadmill to run faster longer," he explained patiently.


----------



## Yukkie (Apr 28, 2016)

"Oh." He said, nodding a little. "Sounds...Boring. How fast can you go?" Alex looked up at the other, blinking a few times.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 28, 2016)

Luku gave him a skeptical look, then pressed the "up" button. He pumped his legs more and more, until the machine read as being 20 km/h. The machine was incredibly loud by this point, disrupting the gyms quiet grace.


----------



## Yukkie (Apr 28, 2016)

Alex sat there in shock, staring at the other. "...What are legs." His eyes were wide, and he nodded a little.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 28, 2016)

Luku, quickly tiring, grabbed the arm rests and pulled himself up, floating above the flowing rubber. He rested his feet on the sides of the treadmill again, and pressed the stop button.


----------



## Yukkie (Apr 28, 2016)

"...Impressive... I'd try, but I'd probably fall. That would hurt... So, I'm Alex. Your name is?"


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 28, 2016)

"Luku" He said, stepping off the treadmill, and picking up his case from the floor, where it fell from his neck.


----------



## Yukkie (Apr 28, 2016)

"Mine's Alex. Pleased to meecha." He said, as he stood up. "What's that?" He said, pointing at the case.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 28, 2016)

Luku looked at him for a second, his patience still holding firm. He unlatched it, and opened it. Inside, cushioned by it's straps, and a spare pair of earphones, was a DSLR camera. He pulled it out, and draped it around his shoulders. He pulled a short range lens out and attached it to the aperture chamber


----------



## Yukkie (Apr 28, 2016)

"Ahhh, isso nice!" Alex exclaimed, quickly walking close and inspecting it. "Mine is pretty crappy, cause I'm a newbie... Are you good at this? I'm not that good, really amateur 'n stuff~" He was grinning and slightly jumping excitedly.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 28, 2016)

Luku laughed a little. "I'm studying photography here. It's a pretty old camera actually.." He mused. "I think it's a D3200.. I think.." He waved it away. "I can't remember" he said, removing the lens, and replacing the pieces in the case.


----------



## Yukkie (Apr 28, 2016)

Alex grins like a dork, and nods. "I like it. I'm studying photography too~ I love taking pictures of skies and sunsets. Whaddabout you?"

Btw, could you tell me a bit about Luku? Like looks, orientation, ect. Just wanna be on the safe side.))


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 28, 2016)

Lekamo starts stretching again after he put the wooden kendo sword away and overhears Alex and Lukus conversation


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 28, 2016)

//Ah ok then.... Looks: Gray fennec Fox (Odd fur color for the species), Greenish-Blue eyes. Without the ears, he stands a lot taller than most of the species, at about 5'9". He generally doesn't wear anything specific except denim shorts, a light t-shirt and his camera around his neck.

"I'm a street photographer" He said confidently. "I go up to other people I don't know and get them to let me take photos of them.@ He explained, starting the treadmill onto a jog.


----------



## Yukkie (Apr 28, 2016)

Alex, suddenly feeling very small ((he's literally like 5'5 with his ears.)) sat back down, and nodded. "I just do... Sneak attack photos." He says, sticking out his tongue.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 28, 2016)

Luku laughed. He bent over him, attempting to peer at his camera.
"You could turn that into a version of a shoot y'know?" He offered.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 28, 2016)

((I'm back. The "reply restriction" somehow got me.))

(Jin silently gets back to his position in front of another punchbag, with the wooden Katana in his hand again, and unavoidably interrupt their conversation with the sounds of the blade hitting the bag. He has his earbuds plugged in an MP3 player, and apparently has no idea how loud the sounds he makes are, as if he doesn't care if anyone's watching him at this point anymore. His attacks got lots of force and power than before, possibly due to the heavy metal music pumping his blood through his ears, and he now "got the moves like jagger".)


----------



## Yukkie (Apr 28, 2016)

Alex looked up, and tilted his head to the side a little. "Ehh... Really?" He said, eyes slightly wide in interest, as he took it off from around his neck. "...This guy." He sighed and itched his ear. "That's my friend, Jin, and my other friend Lek."

Welcome back, friend! ^ ^))


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 28, 2016)

Luku spared a glance around the room.
"I think I've seen the dragon around here before.." He mused, "But I've not seen you or Lek in the gym before. You new in here?" He questioned


----------



## Yukkie (Apr 28, 2016)

"Just came to take some pictures, and chill with Jin. Exercising takes too much effort. That's probably why we haven't met before." 

Jin keeps getting restricted from replying and stuff, and I'm new, so I dunno what to do??? If you know anything, let us know. @_@;; just sayin'))


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 28, 2016)

//I got no idea... I'm not that old on this site either....

Luku smiled at Alex warmly. 
"Maybe you should come in more often." He proposed. "Once you get used to it, exercising can get quite fun."


----------



## Yukkie (Apr 28, 2016)

Alex nodded and gave him a lopsided smile. "Sure, why not." 

"...maybe I won't be so small anymore..." He muttered quietly.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 28, 2016)

Luku perked his ears slightly, catching the sound.
"I dunno," He said. "I always liked the thought of looking small but being able to f*** anyone up" He joked


----------



## Yukkie (Apr 28, 2016)

"Eh?" He said, somewhat surprised the other heard him, before pouting a little and sticking out his tongue. "Being small is not fun! Plus, you're like... A giant, what would you know." He crosses his arms, and attempts to look angry, when really, he's somewhat flattered.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 28, 2016)

//Jin sent a conversation... We gonna continue from there, so he can join in too. Check your inbox


----------



## Yukkie (Apr 28, 2016)

Yep, I know~~ already there ^^))


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Jun 19, 2016)

Seems like something has already started  ^^;; )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 19, 2016)

Wolfytheawesome said:


> Seems like something has already started  ^^;; )


Well, it ended like more than a month ago, actually ; it didn't get anywhere


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Jun 19, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Well, it ended like more than a month ago, actually ; it didn't get anywhere


oh


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jun 23, 2016)

MuddyTheCat said:


> I need a roleplay idea, and then I am going to roleplay it on this thread with friends.


Wanna rp with me.


----------

